
IKEA Click and Collect Availability Tracker - gbourne
https://clickcollect.info
======
gbourne
Just a quick update for everyone, with even more coming.

Update June 17th: We Just added several new Canada store locations.

Update: June 15th: We release an iPhone version of the app so you have mobile
alerts of Click and Collect openings. You can get it here:
[https://apps.apple.com/app/id1517900726](https://apps.apple.com/app/id1517900726)

Update June 13th: Added historical data of the last time a particular store
was open.

------
gbourne
We've added a few more features:

\- Each location shows the last availability of a Click and Collect opening.
For example: Emeryville, CA last was 11:29 AM today. \- Auto refresh of the
website so you don't have to click refresh. \- An iOS app so you can get
mobile alerts on available time slots:
[https://apps.apple.com/app/id1517900726](https://apps.apple.com/app/id1517900726)

------
gbourne
My friend and I live in NYC and we were trying to use IKEA's Click & Collect
(IKEA's curbside pick-up) in Brooklyn, but we never could find an opening!
Since we're developers, we figured why not write an app to do the searching
for us.

[https://clickcollect.info](https://clickcollect.info)

Feedback welcome, and if you want to sign up for email alerts it will help
keep the site running and buy us a coffee.

------
spy888
This is a very cool service. There are so many products out of stock at lots
of stores. Just too much to keep track of.

IKEA click and collect is just too hard to keep track of so the push emails
are great!

